# Alapaha River Bream



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I know this isn't a local report but i figured i'd post it anyway. The Alapaha River in Georgia flows south until it reaches the Suwannee River. I was fishing the area between Lakeland and Stockton, Georgia for any of you who are familiar with the river or area.

After almost getting stuck on the sandbar, I finally got to fishing. River is so shallow you have to use a gheenoe (or small john). I fished from the gheenoe while the wife sun bathed on the sandbar. Only fished a few hours mid day and ended up with 12 I believe (lost a few boat side). 

Fish were caught on wigglers and a broke-back rapala.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice mess of fish. Looks like some good redbreasts in there. Aggressive little devils.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Aggressive they were!

Not sure how I managed to post this under the Q&A and not under Reports...oh well.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I go past that river all the time. Always wanted to stop and try it out. GA has a bunch of fishing ponds in Alapaha. They bought the old Patrick's pay to fish place. You have to have the state stamp on your fishing license. It use to be $18 extra.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

stc1993 said:


> I go past that river all the time. Always wanted to stop and try it out. GA has a bunch of fishing ponds in Alapaha. They bought the old Patrick's pay to fish place. You have to have the state stamp on your fishing license. It use to be $18 extra.


I'm doing a lot of work in the Homerville and Douglas area so I'm trying to hit up all the good spots around here. May venture off to the Suwannee/ Okefenokee this weekend.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

skiff89 jr goggle earth the Guest Mill Pond on Homerville Highway from Pearson. If you can get someone to invite you that's a heck of a lake. It has pavillions in the middle of the lake you can camp out on. 10-15 lb bass are common there & jack fish (chain pickeral) as big as my leg.

Don't skip the Satilla River while there that's a Redbreast heaven. Ive read that someone put flathead cats in the river & they are eating the redbreast. I don't know it's been years since I've fished over that way.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Heck yea! Looks like the same type (copperhead) fishwalton posted. But I'm no bream guy


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

stc1993 said:


> skiff89 jr goggle earth the Guest Mill Pond on Homerville Highway from Pearson. If you can get someone to invite you that's a heck of a lake. It has pavillions in the middle of the lake you can camp out on. 10-15 lb bass are common there & jack fish (chain pickeral) as big as my leg.
> 
> Don't skip the Satilla River while there that's a Redbreast heaven. Ive read that someone put flathead cats in the river & they are eating the redbreast. I don't know it's been years since I've fished over that way.


Yeah I drive by Guess Mill Pond everyday. Maybe I'll meet someone who is access to it. 

I've been doing research on the Satilla. Pristine bream fishing. For flats I'd need to hit the southern end and that's about an hour. May check it out. Still got to hit the Altamaha.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Sure is a nice bunch of fish, especially that copperhead.


----------

